# Fantom dyno on Windows 10



## Carpet Assasin (Sep 11, 2002)

Can you run the Fantom dyno on Windows 10?

I cant seem to figure it out...

Thanks
Mario


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Carpet Assasin said:


> Can you run the Fantom dyno on Windows 10?
> 
> I cant seem to figure it out...
> 
> ...


https://www.howtogeek.com/228689/how-to-make-old-programs-work-on-windows-10/

You may need to be a geek/nerd type to understand all that stuff.


----------



## MSteineke (Nov 23, 2002)

Are you still trying to figure this out? I know how to make it work.


----------

